# Too soon to scout?



## Brm113 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey all, first time turkey hunter here. I have been studying and learning as much as I can and I am obsessed with turkey hunting, I can't wait to get out. I am just wondering if it is too early to start scouting? When do you start scouting? I have a few spots picked out, I am getting pretty good with my calls, and have a nice decoy. What are the birds patterns at this time of year? Any info would really be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Do what I do. Buy a general tag and head up scouting during the LE season. Be sure to call a ton and hike around for awhile.


----------



## Brm113 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ya, I didn't put in for LE cuz I wanted to wait till I get the hang of the sport. Thanks.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

:shock:
...
Yes to early, unless you just want to see whats in the area, most mature Toms will be off on there own area away from hens and jakes.
Then miles from now
I scout the night before, and never call before.
Well maybe a bedtime call if I feel its a done deal, and no want-to be turkey hunters in the area
Good luck, Bp take over


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

They're in their winter areas at present. Toms won't be in the same spots come spring, in most cases.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

gpskid said:


> :shock:
> ...
> Yes to early, unless you just want to see whats in the area, most mature Toms will be off on there own area away from hens and jakes.
> Then miles from now
> ...


gpskid is right. Birds will be for the most part down fairly low in the farm lands, around feed lots and open fields this time of year and in large bunches. As it starts to warm(and longer day light) the bunches break up and some start to move onto higher ground, generally following the water. Beyond confirming there are birds in the general area that will move come spring, scouting this time of year is of little value come the morning of the hunt. Useful scouting should start around the end of March, first of April to narrow the areas that hold birds with final patterning done no more than a day or two before the hunt. The fresher your intel, the better your chance of setting up/hunting in the right area. Good luck, hunt safely with respect for other hunters and land owners and you will enjoy turkey hunting the rest of your life.


----------

